# Qlab of Windows



## Graham Darnell

So I obviously can't use Qlab for windows but is there a software that is similar for windows or software that is efficient on windows. (preferably free or has an education version)

Thanks


----------



## dbaxter

Cue Player Premium (from my company) is intended to be the Qlab equivalent for Windows. The cost is such that we do not normally offer education discounts unless it is for a school district with need for more than 5 copies. I can't say much more on this forum, but please feel free to contact us from the web site.


----------



## seanandkate

Lots of threads on this, but for Windows, feature for feature, I would recommend Show Cue Systems.


----------



## Amiers

I’ll recommend Venue Magic. 

They use a timeline based system and pretty user friendly. You can demo their software for 15 days I think before you have to buy it.


----------



## John Scrip

Another Show Cue Systems user. After getting used to it, I don't miss QLab (although I still use it occasionally). I think the "Pro" version was around $120 and worth every cent.


----------



## jtweigandt

ditto on show cue systems. I have installed and used at 2 theaters


----------



## ruinexplorer

Graham Darnell said:


> So I obviously can't use Qlab for windows but is there a software that is similar for windows or software that is efficient on windows. (preferably free or has an education version)
> 
> Thanks



What parts of Qlab are you looking to replicate? There are a number of media server programs available for Windows.


----------



## Mark Wenderlich

I used SFX for years. When I switched to Qlab I kept a copy of SFX. Belt and suspenders. Mark


----------



## Barry

If you are looking for audio only and free try MultiPlay. 
https://www.da-share.com/software/multiplay/


----------



## JohnA

+1 for this app. I use it all the time. Easy to set up and use.


----------



## Malabaristo

Barry said:


> If you are looking for audio only and free try MultiPlay.
> https://www.da-share.com/software/multiplay/



...with the caveat that it hasn't been maintained or updated in about six years. It's a great program and I still use it occasionally on my Windows machines, but it definitely needs a little extra care at this point. MP3s will play, but you may run into sound quality issues with certain encodings--variable bit rate in particular is something I've noticed as problematic. WAV files are safe as long as they're 16b. If you have a WAV that's not playing correctly, then it was probably encoded at 32b. There are some other odd quirks here and there, but mostly it's consistent in whether it works or doesn't work. I've never had a situation where it seemed to work at first, then behaved differently during a show.


----------



## Footer

Just buy a mac mini. It should be a dedicated machine anyway. Cuelab just works.... is worth it. I know its an expensive box but if your show depends on it... bite the bullet.


----------



## kenact

I've been using QLC+ (qlcplus.org) for the past 5 years. I've used it to run over 50 theater productions, for lights, sound & sometimes video. It runs on Windows, Mac & Linux.


----------



## Lynn Roth

We used Multiplay for several shows and then switched to Show Cue Systems for a newer system with many more capabilities. My high school students picked it up with almost no training.


----------

